# Cervelo RS vs. Colnago CLX 2.0



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

My first official post! I'm a newbie from the mountain bike world looking to venture to the "other" side. I've decided on a carbon bike as I think the technology, performance and aesthetics are truly amazing. The only thing I haven't decided on was the bike. As fellow auto enthusiasts know, performance cars and performance bikes go hand and hand, so you know I can appreciate quality of the "ride" and am one to sacrifice comfort over performance. 

So..being this will be my first road bike, i'm looking for a performance bike, but will err on the side of comfort. I don't believe i'll be doing any racing, but ya never know. At first, i'll be doing longer rides, eventually hoping to do a century. I've been reading a lot of reviews and have not read a single bad review on the Cervelo RS, so i'm interested. 

Colnago's are also so pretty and they have a long history. Has anyone ridin' the CLX 2.0? How does it compare with the RS? The are at similiar price points. Just to let you know, I have not test ridden either of these bikes since i'm not ready to pull the trigger yet. Just plan on reading reviews and living through you guys in the meantime.  

Any other bikes/brands you guys would recommend me look at? I'm also looking at the Orbea Orca and possibly the Trek Madone, but I would prefer to stick with a brand that's a bit more unique (less mainstream?).

Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wish I had more to offer. I am currently looking for my first road bike as well, and the Cervelo RS is at the top of my list.

One other bike I believe deserves a good look at is the Bianchi Infinito, beautiful bike at a very comparable price. However, Cervelo offers that lifetime warranty! Some food for thought.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

tdietz87 said:


> Wish I had more to offer. I am currently looking for my first road bike as well, and the Cervelo RS is at the top of my list.
> 
> One other bike I believe deserves a good look at is the Bianchi Infinito, beautiful bike at a very comparable price. However, Cervelo offers that lifetime warranty! Some food for thought.


I did read positive reviews on the Infinito as well, but I thought it was at a slightly higher price point ($3k+)?


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Arrwin said:


> I did read positive reviews on the Infinito as well, but I thought it was at a slightly higher price point ($3k+)?


Depending on the group set, it can be more expensive. *The bianchi infinito paired with shimano's 105 group set is $2699 (MSRP) I do not know the offers at your LBS, but I have been offered 10-15% MSRP, plus money towards accessories etc. *This varies from store to store of course. *The infinito does offer (IMO) a little more than the RS, one cool feature is the internal routing. *My biggest fear about the bianchi is the 5 year frame warranty (in comparison with Cervelo's lifetime warranty), and the LBS around me who carries Bianchi's was far less impressive than my LBS which offers Cervelo's. *Both of my hesitations towards Bianchi's may not effect you at all. *Especially if you know how to maintain your bicycle (I am completely new to this) and plan to replace your frame within 5 years, or just don't expect to use the warranty.

Too be honest, I cannot afford to replace either of these bikes. *But I am going to buy one anyway  *And the lifetime warranty is pretty high-up on my priority list. *Especially since I plan on riding my bike at least 5 years, and hopefully much longer. I know there are plenty of people who would argue a manufacturer defect would show itself before the 5 years is up. *But again, it is just something that makes me feel more comfortable.

Another option would be the bianchi sempre is you want something a little more budget friendly. *MSRP is $2399. *This bicycle is geared more towards racing, but does not offer internal routing.

Another contender, would be the Pinarello FP2. *I recently discovered Pinarello offers a full carbon bicycle in the same price range. *At first everything I heard about Pinarello was how expensive they were, until I checked for myself. *I think they are as expensive as the next mike maker. *FP2 retails for around $2385 I think. *The blue paint job is awesome 


Good Luck on your research!


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

tdietz87 said:


> Depending on the group set, it can be more expensive. *The bianchi infinito paired with shimano's 105 group set is $2699 (MSRP) I do not know the offers at your LBS, but I have been offered 10-15% MSRP, plus money towards accessories etc. *This varies from store to store of course. *The infinito does offer (IMO) a little more than the RS, one cool feature is the internal routing. *My biggest fear about the bianchi is the 5 year frame warranty (in comparison with Cervelo's lifetime warranty), and the LBS around me who carries Bianchi's was far less impressive than my LBS which offers Cervelo's. *Both of my hesitations towards Bianchi's may not effect you at all. *Especially if you know how to maintain your bicycle (I am completely new to this) and plan to replace your frame within 5 years, or just don't expect to use the warranty.
> 
> Too be honest, I cannot afford to replace either of these bikes. *But I am going to buy one anyway  *And the lifetime warranty is pretty high-up on my priority list. *Especially since I plan on riding my bike at least 5 years, and hopefully much longer. I know there are plenty of people who would argue a manufacturer defect would show itself before the 5 years is up. *But again, it is just something that makes me feel more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Just checked out the FP2 online and it definitely looks interesting. Have you ridden it? If so, how does it compare with the others? I'll definitely put it on the short list.

Thanks!


----------

